# Magpul™ GL Enhanced Magazine Well



## Kraut783 (Apr 27, 2017)

First time I have seen this....seems like a good idea...and it's Magpul

Magpul™ GL Enhanced Magazine Well


----------



## 104TN (Apr 27, 2017)

$25 is a steal vs what the Raven Concealment, Agency Arms, ALG, ZEV, Salient, Suarez, etc. are going for. 

Magpul's killing it.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice. Good catch.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2017)

Are they (enhanced magwells) worth it?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 28, 2017)

Probably not but the shit is cool for 25 bucks.

25 Dollar Extended Magwel
25 Dollar Extended Slide Release
17 Dollar 3.5lb trigger bar extension
75 Dollar Factory Night Sights
17 Dollar T-Grip Tape
375.00 Glock 19 Gen 4

= Done, and lots of shooting


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Probably not but the shit is cool for 25 bucks.
> 
> 25 Dollar Extended Magwel
> 25 Dollar Extended Slide Release
> ...


Who makes the trigger bar extension?
My only bitch with my new glock is the trigger.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 28, 2017)

go into any tactical wacktical shmacktical store and request a Ghost 3.5 trigger bar and be sure to specify your Glock model and generation.

Takes about 5 minutes to install.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> First time I have seen this....seems like a good idea...and it's Magpul
> 
> Magpul™ GL Enhanced Magazine Well




It helps you find the hole. 

Nifty add-on. We used to have an SS member here, (2010 0r so) former Recon, who was a factory rep for Magpul. I met him once but for the life of me can't remember his user name or real name. Maybe I need one of those to help me find my memory.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 28, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Who makes the trigger bar extension?
> My only bitch with my new glock is the trigger.


The Ghost 3.5 @The Hate Ape recommended is the kind of the gold standard.  

FWIW, I've got Apex guts in my M&P and they made it a totally different gun for cheap.  Apex has a connector out for the Glock now. If you want to spring for one and report back, I'd be very interested in a review.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2017)

I did the "Hackathorne" trigger kit from glocktriggers....it was so worth the money.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2017)

3.5lb trigger conecter, reduced spring kit minus the striker spring, keep it factor so you don't get light strikes. Than take a drimmle buffing wheel and jewelers compound and polish the ever living fuck out of the striker where the trigger draw bar slides against it. Remove all the machine marks and burrs, make it shine like a mirror.

Turns a Glock trigger into a sex filled orgy of trigger control love.


----------

